

Why does Firefox not report before crashing? - revskill

My computer has about 3Gb RAM, and Firefox often takes about 1,5Gb. The problem is, whenever it crashes because of unavailable RAM, it doesn't know about my computer RAM status. Why not have an alert when i create new tab ? Or firefox doesn't know RAM is full ?
======
eclipticplane
Do you have swap disabled by chance?

